# Does my husband still Love ME??



## LovingSpouse

Please advise me, this desperate wife after reading my notes !! Thanks in advance.

Hi there, I know my husband for 17 yrs. We married for 12 years with two adorable children of 10 yrs & 6 yrs old. We have been living apart since 5 yrs ago due to unable to get a job for him. As for I & two children, living in NZ due to better educational system compared to Asia. At he same time, my husband is always looking forward for getting our PR & Citizenship for our family to has a better future in many ways. Currently, He has been stationed in Asia for two years.

My husband is sleeping around with China's prostitutes and hired one of them whenever he is on his business trip. On 1st Jan 2011, I happened to saw his own home made sex clips and photos taken by himself while he's doing with them. But, he over heard the noise while his sex clip with one the woman, he quickly pull-off the wire. Then, I found out he does at least recorded at least 10 sex clips with different woman.

In July/2011, He suggested to me to get a divorce. I granted him and after 10 minutes of my conversation on how am I doing to settle my life with two children in NZ. Later, his two eyes stared at me, he said to me, "No, I don't want to divorce with you." I asked him, "Are you sure?" He replied, "Yes, I'm sure." On the very next day, he brought me to get a replacement wedding ring, engraved with his initial and date of our wedding. He put on my fourth fingers and said to me, "What more to say about, we've been together for 17 yrs!?"

Seriously, when I saw his sex clip just for less than a minute, I saw my husband really happy, his facial expression is exactly during our 5 years of dating times. Therefore, I am very sure he is trying to release his work stressed, no string attached, sleeping with different woman.

During his recent 2 weeks working holiday back with us, I received a threatening call from a China Furious Man. Asking me to watched out my own husband, If my husband still not behave well, my husband need to be watch out himself. Of course, I was so scared, crying with shivering and told my husband about the call. His reaction was shocked, he walked out and told three of us(me & two children) that, "daddy need to get out for a fresh air." All three of us was hugging him, both children said to daddy, "NO, don't go out, you are in danger right now." "Don't worry, daddy is coming back home safety." I hold his both cheeks while crying with scared, asking him, "Are you coming home?, Do you know what the meaning of coming home?" He replied, "Yes, I will coming back to this family."

Then, after 3 days of the call that I received, my husband accused me of sending him a threatening letter with one of his sex clip. I really jumped up from laying on my bed for a short nap. I asked him, "What kind of senses that you think this wife of yours are capable of doing this such ridiculous thing?" I told him, "I am trying my best to move on the moment you putting on the ring onto my finger two 2.1/2 months ago." Later, he suggested us to divorce because he doesn't wanted to involve me after those threatening matters. I told him with my firmed voice, "NO, I am not going to grant you any divorce after you took back and gave me hopes." "If you're so cruel, selfish, irresponsible & treating our children & I so unfair way, PLEASE, walk out this main entrance of my house, shut the door, then, don't you ever look back and contact either Me(your wife) and two children. At that moment, I was very scared that he'll walk out the house. But, he walk passed me to our living room instead.

After his two weeks in Oct2011, he went back to Singapore to work. He still practiced calling every night to our children & I, and, ending saying to everyone of us, "Good night, I love You and with a flying kiss noise." We are 5 hours ahead with Singapore. Everynight before he goes to bed, he will send me a text message to my cell, "Good night, darling." We still making love almost everynight whenever we're together. I tried to ask for some foreplay, he answered to me, "OK, whatever or whichever you want." For my past 11 years marriage, he will be very mad at me if i requested any foreplay while making love.

Most importantly, I really wish to know, does my husband still love me?? But, I do really even Love & Miss him more and more after been living apart ever since 5 years ago.

Regards,
LovingSpouse


----------



## that_girl

nevermind.


----------



## LovingSpouse

that_girl, thanks for your comment. But, please clarify of "nevermind". Am confusing here !!


----------



## birri

All am reading is you being in denial and you making excuses for your husband! How can it be love when he sleeps with prostitutes? Why do you put up with it? How about the risks to you? If anything, u need to discover ur self worth again 1st n then ul be able 2 know if he stil loves u or not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

